# designing a cylinder-type push-button pin/spring/actuator type lock/puzzle



## davidbenjamindix (Jun 28, 2010)

i am trying to design and build a homemade cylinder-type puzzle lock. im willing to accept any comments, both negative and positive. the lock is a cylindrical shaft, with a bolt-type actuator mechanism in the center. when the cylinder rotates to the right, the center ejects. when turned to the left, it retracts back into the shaft. what i'm trying to do is figure out how to use a puzzle of push-button mechanisms (on springs) that have to be pushed in a certain order to get the cylinder to spin one full cycle. (see photo) if push button A, B, or C are pushed, the cylinder rotates right, if pushbutton D is pushed (or a button pushed in the incorrect order), the cylinder spins the opposite way, restarting the lock (puzzle). the puzzle part is im planning on creating a crypto-type alphabet. you have to figure out the symbols, and what letters represent those symbols. there will be a given key, where you figure out what order the symbols have to be pressed (represented on the push buttons). by pushing the symbols, in the correct order, the spaced blocks, or pins on the buttons push the pins on the cylinder, rotating it one full cycle. after the cycle, a spring loaded door or drawer will open. to relock the cylinder, the buttons should be pressed in retrograde (opposite order from backwords to forwards). what my biggest problem is, i would like some type of rotating click, or stop, so the wheel doesn't spin freely. each time a button is pushed, the cylinder rotates one "click", or space. please, give me suggestions on any mechanism that might closely relate to my idea. or, if you have any other suggestions or ideas related to this, feel free to post. very much appreciated! thanks for your time. 
David Dix
i do have to include that this is just an early stage drawing. it is nothing more than an idea. the 4 'blocks' on the cylinder are nothing more than an example/idea. there would be many many more than 4. and they don't have to be blocks either. they could be triangular holes with teeth that fit into them. this early on, im accepting any suggestions.


----------

